# Links > Tutorials >  οpenwrt rc 4 tutorial

## NiKoSaEi

Αυτό το tutorial αφορα την εγκατασταση του firmware openwrt σε wrt54g..το δικο μου είναι version 2

Η συλλογη των πληροφοριων εγινε από τους stafan,dimkasta και το site drinet.awmn
Οποιος θελει να περασει το openwrt αν ακολουθησει αυτά τα βηματα δεν νομιζω να αντιμετωπισει και ιδιατερα προβληματα..αν και δεν ποτε δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να συμβει…και βεβαια ότι κανετε είναι υπευθυνη σας κι εγω καμια ευθυνη δεν φερω!!!!

Θα βαλουμε τo openwrt σε wrt54g και θα σπασουμε τη γεφυρα

Αν εχουμε το προηγουμενο openwrt περασμενο στο router εγω παιδευτηκα να το βγαλω..τελικα καταφερα να το βγαλω ως εξης
cd /tmp
wget http://www.stafan.awmn/download/wrt/Alchemy-V1.0.bin
mtd -e linux -r write Alchemy-V1.0.bin linux

μεσω του site του stafan περασα του alchemy και μετα ακολουθησε με tftp το νέο firmware


Η εγκατασταση αφορα την εγκατασταση σε υπολογιστη που δεν χρειαζεται να εχει internet ..αρκει να εχετε μονο το firmware και το πακετο wl τα filenames των αρχειων είναι openwrt-wrt54g-squashfs.bin απο δω http://downloads.openwrt.org/whiterussi ... uashfs.bin και το πακετο wl_3.90.37-1_mipsel.ipk απο δω http://downloads.openwrt.org/whiterussi ... mipsel.ipk τιποτα άλλο και το προγραμμα για webserver http://www.download.com/Abyss-Web-Serve ... 07088.html
οπου θα το χρησιμοποιησουμε για να βαλουμε το πακετο η οποιο πακετο θελουμε χωρις την αναγκη internet!!!

Θα σπασουμε τη γεφυρα αρα ζηταμε από το κομβιουχο ένα subnet…Δηλαδη χρειαζομαστε τα εξης!!Οι τιμες είναι οι δικες μου όταν συνδεομουνα στο κομβο stafan και είναι μονο για να δειτε την διαδικασια!

Χρειαζομαστε
Ip από το υποδικτυο του κομβου που συνδεομαστε πχ10.2.20.46 
To subnet του υποδικτυου του κομβου πχ 255.255.255.224
Το gateway πχ 10.2.20.33
Το broadcast πχ 10.2.20.63

Μετα το δικο μας υποδικτυο που θα μας κοψει ο κομβιουχος..πχ το δικο μου είναι
υποδίκτυο 10.2.20.128/29
ιps 10.2.20.129 10.2.20.130 10.2.20.131 και τα λοιπα
mask 255.255.255.248
broadcast 10.2.20.135
gateway θα ειναι η ip του wrt

ολα τα παραπανω πρεπει να τα εχουμε για να ξεκινησουμε!!!!!!
Δηλαδη 

στο 1ο pc στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο μπορείς να βάλεις 

ip 10.2.20.130 
subnet mask 255.255.255.248 
gw 10.2.20.129 
dns 10.2.20.1 

στο 2ο pc στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο 
ip 10.2.20.131 
subnet mask 255.255.255.248 
gw 10.2.20.129 
dns 10.2.20.1

Χρειαζομαστε και καποιον dns πχ 10.2.20.1
10.17.119.130

Ξεκιναμε με την επαναφορα των εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων στο wrt,θελουμε το wrt να εχει ip 192.168.1.1 και mask 255.255.255.0 κοιταμε και το boot wait και telnet να ναι on!!
Στο pc εχουμε 192.168.1.2 και mask 255.255.255.0

Συνεχιζουμε περνοντας το firmware με το προγραμματακι tftp οπου βαζουμε
Server 192.168.1.1
Pass το αφηνουμε κενο
File το path οπου εχουμε το firmware 

Μπλα μπλα ..κλεινουμε το ρευμα και τη στιγμη που τα ανοιγουμε παταμε upgrade..αυτο μεχρι να πετυχει!!!!!

T αφηνουμε κανα 5 λεπτο μηπως και κανει reboot μονο του..αν δεν κανει κανουμε telnet 192.168.1.1 να δουμε αν μπαινει 

αν δεν μπαινει
τοτε αφου εχουμε περιμενει κανα 5 λεπτο το βγαζουμε από το ρευμα το ξαναβαζουμε και κοιταμε μηπως μπει ετσι..

αν δεν μπει κανουμε ξανα reboot και όταν αναψει το dmz παταμε το reset από πισω για κανα 4αρι δευτερολεπτα μεχρι το dmz λαμπακι αρχιζει να αναβοσβηνει ρυθμικα..τοτε κοιταμε μηπως μπει με telnet..!!!

τα βασικα στο openwrt ειναι....δυσκολα :p
τα βασικα...με a γραφουμε,με delete σβηνουμε,με esc βγαινουμε,με :x σωζουμε οτι γραψαμε...τελος με :Q! βγαινουμε χωρις να σωσουμε!

Εφοσον μπουμε τοτε παταμε 

df
Firstboot

Μετα 

cd /etc/init.d
Παταμε ls να δουμε τα αρχεια και σβηνουμε το S45firewall και το S50dnsmasq

Κωδικας
rm S50dnsmasq
rm S45firewall

εγκαθιστουμε τωρα το webserver προγραμμα και στο φακελο C:\Program Files\Abyss Web Server\htdocs δημιουργουμε ένα φακελο packages κι εκει τοποθετουμε το αρχειο wl_3.90.37-1_mipsel.ipk

παμε πισω στο telnet και παταμε cd /etc/
και ls να δουμε τα αρχεια και σβηνουμε με την επιλογη 
rm /etc/ipkg.conf

το ξαναδημιουργουμε με
vi /etc/ipkg.conf

και παταμε το a για να γραψουμε…
γραφουμε 

src pc http://192.168.1.2/packages οπου 192.168.1.2. η ip του pc
dest root /
dest ram /tmp


παταμε esc μετα :x για να σωσουμε
επειτα ipkg install http://192.168.1.2/packages/wl_3.90.37-1_mipsel.ipk

Εφοσον το κανει τοτε πρεπει να δουμε τι πιανουμε

Παταμε
wl ap 0
wl band b
wl monitor 0
wl scan
wl scanresults

Παραδειγμα βγαινει το ap awmn_stafan
Επειτα κανουμε join

wl join awmn_stafan

Με wl rssi και wl noise βλεπουμε επιπεδα σηματος και θορυβου
Με wl txpwr ρυθμιζουμε την ισχυ καλη επιλογη από 0-5 να βαλετε
Αυτό θα το ρυθμισετε μετα όταν θα κανετε ping να δειτε πως πανε τα πακετα!!!!

Θα φτιαξουμε τωρα 2 αρχεια το S41network που θα ρυθμισει τις ip και το δικτυο μας και το S51wifi για την ασυρματη διασυνδεση


Κωδικας…εσεις αλλαζετε μονο τις τιμες

vi /etc/init.d/S41network
γραφουμε με a


brctl delif br0 eth1 #αφαιρεί την ασύρματη θύρα απο το bridge 
ifconfig vlan1 down #αν δεν χρειάζεσαι την internet θύρα την κλείνεις 
ifconfig br0 10.2.20.129 netmask 255.255.255.248 broadcast 10.2.20.135
up # η 1η ip μετά την network 
ifconfig eth1 10.2.20.46 netmask 255.255.255.224 broadcast 10.2.20.63 up # ip απο το υποδίκτυο του ap 
route delete -net default 
route add default gw 10.2.20.33

παταμε esc 
:x να σωσουμε 

επειτα

vi /etc/init.d/S51wifi

a για να γραψουμε

wl ap 0 
sleep 1
wl rateset 1b 2b 5.5 11 
sleep 1
wl txpwr 2
sleep 1
wl join awmn_stafan 
sleep 1
wl status

esc 
:x να σωσουμε

κανουμε εκτελεσιμα τα αρχεια με 

Κωδικας
chmod +x /etc/init.d/S41network 
chmod +x /etc/init.d/S51wifi

αυτά είναι τα απαραιτητα που πρεπει να ρυθμισουμε

reboot και αλλαζουμε ip στο pc
ip 10.2.20.130 αφου την 10.2.20.129 την πηρε το wrt
gw 10.2.20.129 αυτή που βαλαμε στο wrt
mask 255.255.255.248
dns 10.17.119.130

τωρα πρεπει να βλεπετε δικτυο

μπαινουμε παλι με telnet 10.2.20.129 αυτή τη φορα
και κανουμε Ping το gateway του ap να δουμε ότι όλα δουλευουν οκ

συνεχιζουμε να φτιαξουμε το ipkg.conf ώστε αφου τωρα εχουμε δικτυο να κατεβαζουμε από κει ότι άλλο πακετο θελουμε αν και δεν χρειαζομαστε άλλο σαν πελατες

παταμε
vi /etc/ipkg.conf
παταμε a να γραψουμε
σβηνουμε ολες τις γραμμες και βαζουμε τις αρχικες εντολες


src whiterussian http://downloads.openwrt.org/whiterussian/packages
src non-free http://downloads.openwrt.org/whiterussi ... s/non-free
dest root /
dest ram /tmp

τωρα αν θελουμε να κατεβαζουμε από το ιντερνετ μεσω δικτυου προσθετουμε στην πρωτη γραμμα την επιλογη


option http_proxy http://10.20.220.2:3128 

οπου 10.2.20.220.2:3128 είναι καποιος proxy που μας δινει net μεσω δικτυου..εσεις βαζεται οποιον σας δουλευει

esc και 
:x να σωσεται
τωρα πια μπορειτε να κατεβαζετε και πακετα από το net

ακομα αν θελουμε το wrt να εχει και dns παταμε

vi /etc/resolv.conf

Κώδικας: 
search 
nameserver 10.2.20.1 
nameserver 10.17.119.130

η ότι εσεις θελεται…και παιζει βεβαια!!!!!

Esc
:x να σωθει

παταμε
nvram get boot_wait
πρεπει να βγαλει on να ειμαστε σιγουροι ότι είναι on το boot wait

κατεβαζουμε το putty ενας ssh client είναι και ειμαστε πια ετοιμοι να κλειδωσουμε το telnet για ασφαλεια και να μπαινουμε πια με ssh
passwd και βαζουμε κωδικο
το username ειναι root και δεν αλλαζει



για τους πιο αρχαριους telnet μπαινουμε Start..Run…cmd..κι εκει πληκτρολογουμε 
telnet και την ip που θελουμε

τελος το rc4 διαθετει και web interface με το οποιο δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου!

Γενικα δεν είναι ότι πιο απλο για έναν πελατη η χρηση του openwrt αλλα είναι το καλυτερο οσο αφορα την σταθεροτητα του!

Eπισυναπτω και τα αρχεια που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν!

Update γι αυτους που το ζητησαν οποιος δεν εχει δικο του υποδικτυο και θελει να το στησει με 2 ips απο το υποδικτυο του κομβιουχο τοτε πρεπει να φτιαξει ενα αρχειακι στο init.d με τις παρακατω εντολες
Την μια ip θα την παρει το wrt και την αλλη το pc

ifconfig br0 10.42.49.26 netmask 255.255.255.224 broadcast 10.42.49.31 up
wl ap 0 # το γυρναμε σε managed mode
sleep 1
wl monitor 0
wl wet 1 
wl band b #του λεμε να χρησιμοποιησει το b πρωτοκολο
wl scan
sleep 1
wl scanresults
sleep 5
wl join awmn-4218 #εδω το essid του κομβου
sleep 1
wl rateset 1b 2b 5.5 11
sleep 1
wl txpwr 5
sleep 1
wl status
route add -net default gw 10.42.49.1# εδω το gateway του ap


ΤΗΕ ΕΝD

----------


## NiKoSaEi

ειναι το πρωτο μου tutorial γι αυτο μην βαρατε...
αυτη η γραμμη ειναι μια 
ifconfig br0 10.2.20.129 netmask 255.255.255.248 broadcast 10.2.20.135
up # η 1η ip μετά την network οχι 2 οπως την κοβει το post..κοιταξτε να το γραψετε στην ιδια γραμμη ολο αυτο το μακρυναρι
ενα αρχειο .rar γιατι δεν επισυναπτεται???εχει μεσα οτι χρειαστει καποιος  ::   ::   ::   :: 
θα τα βαλω στο Upload folder του ftp://10.30.40.68/upload/ με filename arxeia gia openwrt tutorial.rar Eλπιζω nikpet να μην υπαρχει προβλημα..για να παρει τα αρχεια οποιος θελει!!!

----------


## mbjp

ευγε, το archive με τα αρχεια ειναι το κερασακι στην τουρτα!

----------


## NiKoSaEi

αν επιχειρησει κανεις να ακολουθησει αυτο το tutorial και εχει την ιδια επιτυχια που ειχα κι εγω ας κανει ενα post...!

----------


## dimkasta

Μπράβο Νίκο.
Τού ριξα μια γρήγορη ματιά. Πολύ καλή δουλειά.
Αυτό που ενδεχομένως μπορείς να δείς είναι ότι στην αρχή, δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις το alchemy και μετά από κεί να βάλεις την καινούρια έκδοση.

Κατευθείαν με tftp μπορείς να περάσεις το καινούριο firmware που θέλεις.

Αυτό βέβαια μόνο για την έκδοση 4, καθώς η 3 άν περαστεί πάνω από παλιά έκδοση του openWRT με tftp, κολλάει το σύμπαν.
Εκεί πρέπει να σβήσεις πρώτα το mtd4 και μετά να περάσεις το καινούριο.

----------


## dimkasta

Επίσης είναι καλή πρακτική, να φτιάχνονται τα αρχεία Sxx εκτός του /etc/init.d. 
Αρχικά για να δείς ότι όντως δουλεύουνε τα τρέχεις χειροκίνητα με 

sh /etc/init.d/S41wifi 
....

Έτσι θα πάρει τις ρυθμίσεις χωρίς να τις αποθηκεύσει.
Αλλάζεις την ΙΡ και στο PC σου και δοκιμάζεις ότι όλα πήγανε καλά.

Άν δεν μπορείς να μπείς, απλά κάνεις reboot, και το wrt ξεκινάει με τις ρυθμίσεις που είχε πρίν κάνεις τις αλλαγές.

Άν δείς ότι παίζει σωστά, αντιγράφεις τότε τα αρχεία μέσα στο /etc/init.d 
με
cp /pathGoesHere/S41wifi /etc/init.d
οπότε και οι αλλαγμένες ρυθμίσεις θα μπαίνουνε με το reboot.

 ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

καλο..... Δημητρη!!

Επειδη μπορει για καποιο λογο ο webserver να μην παιξει κι ετσι να μην μπορειτε να κατεβασετε τα απαραιτητα αρχεια για το wrt....δοκιμαστηκε το παρακατω με επιτυχια!!!!

Το rc4 εχει webinterface δοκιμαστηκε σε ενα φιλαρακι οπου θα πρεπει να γνωριζεται τα εξης...2 static Ιp απο το υποδικτυο του ap,gateway και mask και dns
καθως επισης το καναλι που εκπεμπει το ap,το ssid και να εχετε ΚΑΙ ΤΟ PUTTY.EXE
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ SSH CLIENT διοτι απο τη στιγμη που θα μπειτε με web interface θα σας ζητησει ενα pass να βαλετε και θα κλειδωσει το telnet ετσι για να μπαινεται και να δουλευετε θα πρεπει να εχετε το putty οπου θα κανετε open την ip του wrt!

Πηγαινεται στη καρτελα system,μετα settings και κι αν θελετε βαζετε ενα host name κι απο κατω το boot wait να ναι on!

Meτα καρτελα network κι απο κει lan και βαζεται σαν Ip την μια απο τις δυο static που σας εχει δωσει ο κομβιουχος,mask,gateway και dns αν θελετε
πατατε save και aply changes
Aλλαζετε και ip στο pc και βαζετε σαν ip τη δευτερη static που εχετε,gateway,dns mask και τα λοιπα!

μπαινετε με ssh στην ip του wrt
οι εντολες οποιος ενδιαφερεται χωρις τη χρηση wl ειναι:

nvram set wl0_mode=wet για να γυρισει σε client mode
iwlist eth1 scanning κανει scaning και βλεπει ap

και για να κανετε join πατατε τις εντολες
ifdown wan
nvram set wl0_ssid=<SSID>
nvram set wl0_channel=<CHANNEL_NUMBER>
ifup wan; /sbin/wifi

οπου ssid του ap
και channel number το καναλι που χρησιμοποιει
αυτα βεβαια χωρις τα εισαγωγικα  :: 

δεν θα προτεινα να πατησετε την εντολη nvram commit για να αποθηκευτουν οι εντολες στην nvram και μετα απο reboot να μην χαθουν θα συνιστουσα για να μην παιδευεστε με nvram να κατεβαζετε το πακετακι wl βαζοντας καποιο proxy στο σημειο vi /etc/ipkg.conf κι επειτα να χρησιμοποιουσατε τον οδηγο...!

----------


## Nefalim

μπραβο nikosaei σκιζεις πολυ καλο το τουτοριαλ ευχομαι να γραψεις και βιβλιο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TyRO

Έχω κολλήσει στην γραμμή που λεει ifconfig br0 10.2.20.129 netmask 255.255.255.248 broadcast 10.2.20.135 δεν ξέρω τί να βάλω στο br0. Έχω το Subnet 10.46.165.208 - 223 (broadcast 10.46.168.20 :: . H IP του "απέναντι" AP είναι η 10.46.165.66 και σαν GW εβάζα την 10.46.165.65 (Το δικό μου Subnet είναι το 240 και του AP πανώ στον οποίο πέφτω είναι το 224).

----------


## TyRO

Πολύ εύκολο στην υλοποίησή του! Νίκο μόνο αν μπορείς γράψε επεξηγήσεις δίπλα απο εκεί που κόλλησα εγώ όπως γράφεις και για τα υπόλοιπα. (δηλαδή πχ οτι το eth1 δέν είναι η ethernet IP αλλα η wireless, και οτι το br0 είναι η ethernet).  ::

----------


## mojiro

br0=*br*idge(γεφυρα) μεταξυ 2 interface

----------


## NiKoSaEi

```
             Model      Hardware version  LAN       WAN      WIFI 
	
             WRT54G    v1.x               vlan2     vlan1    eth2
                       v2.x/v3.x/v4.0     vlan0     vlan1    eth1
                       v1.x/v2.x/v3/v4    vlan0     vlan1    eth1
```

 

Απο τη μανα του το wrt εχει γεφυρωμενη την valn0 που ειναι το 4αρι switchaki 
με την eth1 που ειναι η ασυρματη και τις ονομαζει br0=bridge
vlan1 ειναι η internet θυρα η ονομαζομενη και wan 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## TyRO

Ναι αλλα όταν σπάς το Bridge... τότε ποιό είναι το br0 ?  ::

----------


## dimkasta

> Ναι αλλα όταν σπάς το Bridge... τότε ποιό είναι το br0 ?


Όταν το σπάς δεν υπάρχει πλέον br0...

Ένα ifconfig θα σου δείξει τα νέα ifs που υπάρχουνε

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Μην μπερδευεσαι στο tutorial γινεται το εξης!
Εφοσον εχουμε ενα interface με το ονομα br0 αν πατουσες την εντολη 
brctl show θα σου εδινε τα interfaces που περιεχει το br0-που ειναι τα vlan0 και eth1
εσυ απλα αφαιρεσες απο το br0 την eth1-την ασυρματη

brctl delif br0 eth1

oποτε η br0 θα εχει μονο την vlan0 που σημαινει την lan-το 4πορτο switch

Μια αλλα εναλλακτικη οδος ειναι
ifconfig br0 down #κλεινεις την br0 το bridge δηλαδη
brctl delbr br0 #σβηνεις την br0

Eτσι μετα παιζεις με το ifconfig για τα interfaces που θες
ifconfig vlan0 ....
ifconfig eth1...

----------


## TyRO

Καλή φάση! Ευχαριστώ κατάλαβα

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ο οδηγος βρισκεται και στη σελιδα

http://madlinux.lala.gr

----------


## katsa13gr

Πολύ καλό Νικόλα.Μπράβο!!!

----------


## DrLO

Έχω ένα WRT54G v1.1

Θέλω να περάσω open wrt με τη χρήση του οδηγού. Δεν είμαι σε σημείο κοντά σε AP όωστε να ζητήσω IPs από κομβούχο.

Στον οδηγό λέει ότι "απαιτείται να έχουμε subnet πριν την εγκατάσταση".
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί.
Δε μπορώ να περάσω το openwrt θεωρώντας ως subnet μου ένα 192.168.χ.χ C-Class subnet ?

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ο οδηγος αναφερεται σε ατομα με λιγες γνωσεις σε routing...πως θα στησουν ενα καθαρο router με τη χρηση του openwrt και χωρις bridge!

Γενικα μπορεις να κανεις οτι θελεις....!  ::

----------

